# Ford Focus had a pool of water in the passenger foot area after a night of rain?



## macnas (6 Oct 2007)

My daughter's Focus had a pool of water in the passenger foot area after a night of rain. Never happened before. Where can the water get in? Windows and doors not the problem.


----------



## SOM42 (6 Oct 2007)

*Re: water in focus*

Same thing used to happen to a 03 Focus I used to have.  It was a company car so I brought it to the dealer who fixed the problem  while the car was being serviced.  Don't know exactly what caused it or how it was fixed.


----------



## ford jedi (6 Oct 2007)

the pollen filter cover has lifted very common problem


----------



## maison (7 Oct 2007)

Same thing happened to me with 02 focus (ball of crap). Just before everything else went in it. Get rid and visit your friendly toyota dealer


----------



## aircobra19 (8 Oct 2007)

macnas said:


> My daughter's Focus had a pool of water in the passenger foot area after a night of rain. Never happened before. Where can the water get in? Windows and doors not the problem.



Leaks in cars are hard to find. Put a hose on the car and watch where the water comes from.


----------



## macnas (8 Oct 2007)

Thanks Ford Jedi. 
   Is this an easy diy job? Any website where problem is solved?


----------



## Niallm (8 Oct 2007)

Hi it also happen to me, 3rd day after buying my car (from a ford dealer) just brought it back and he showed me the seal under the bonnet that had the leak, to be honest just bring it in and get the seal changed if you don’t god knows what the long term damage could be trying to fix it again and again. also they will dry the car out for you and believe me I tried and that take a lot of hair dryer action


----------



## aircobra19 (8 Oct 2007)

If can be something in the door, block drains or a hole in the door membrane. Some link getting int through the bulkhead etc. Hard to know.


----------



## RS2K (8 Oct 2007)

maison said:


> Same thing happened to me with 02 focus (ball of crap). Just before everything else went in it. Get rid and visit your friendly toyota dealer



A matter of opinion. I find Toyota rubbish.


----------



## demoivre (8 Oct 2007)

Falling leaves at this time of year can block the windscreen drain holes causing water to build up until it eventually comes in through the pollen filter and down behind the glove compartment in to the footwell - happened in the Ford Galaxy  of a friend of mine.


----------



## Purple (8 Oct 2007)

RS2K said:


> A matter of opinion. I find Toyota rubbish.



I don't think they are rubbish, but Ford make a much better driver’s car. Toyota are for people who aren't interested in driving, they just want to get from A to B. People who buy Toyota's are the same people who think that a BMW's are a waste of money and think the whole driving experience thing is marketing rubbish.
Thy are the sort of people who like restaurants who give big portions, even if the food is rubbish


----------



## Quest (8 Oct 2007)

If there is a sunroof, problem could lie here also. Has a similar problem, one of the drains was clogged with bits of leaves/dirt..passenger footwell full of water.


----------



## aircobra19 (8 Oct 2007)

Purple said:


> I don't think they are rubbish, but Ford make a much better driver’s car. Toyota are for people who aren't interested in driving, they just want to get from A to B. People who buy Toyota's are the same people who think that a BMW's are a waste of money and think the whole driving experience thing is marketing rubbish.
> Thy are the sort of people who like restaurants who give big portions, even if the food is rubbish



How about a Celica, MR2, or Supra. I don't get the restaurant analogy at all.


----------



## Caveat (8 Oct 2007)

macnas said:


> My daughter's Focus had a pool of water in the passenger foot area after a night of rain. Never happened before. Where can the water get in? Windows and doors not the problem.


 
Are you sure doors aren't the problem? Honestjohn advises of a problem with door seal failing on models that are 5 years +


----------



## macnas (8 Oct 2007)

I think it must be the pollen filter seal. It seems to be a frequent problem with the Focus. Difficult to repair on your own?   A new filter plus a bit of duct tape?


----------



## Purple (8 Oct 2007)

aircobra19 said:


> How about a Celica, MR2, or Supra.


 I thoght they'd stopped making all three cars.


----------



## ford jedi (8 Oct 2007)

if you look at the plastic panel at the bottom of the windscreen on the passenger side of the car just below the wiper also known as the pollen filter cover you will see it has lifted slightly the easiest option is to buy an new panel they are around 30 euro and a doddle to fit weve done hundreds of them they usually leak after the pollen filter has been changed mainly due to them not been resealed right no big issue.

dont bother trying to reseal it more hassle than its worth,as you dont want your car like a pool for long all sorts of things start to happen then


----------



## andrew1977 (8 Oct 2007)

ford jedi said:


> the pollen filter cover has lifted very common problem


 

exactly what happened on my previous 03 ford focus, cost me 75 euro to get fixed up.
I had a new windscreen fitted and the guys that put it in made a mess of the pollen filter.Got them to cough up the repair bill eventually


----------



## macnas (9 Oct 2007)

She got a guy at her work place to pump silicon sealer under the grey plastic cover. It may work. We will see!


----------

